# And It All Ends !



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

She should definitely be put to rest, she's only killing the grass at this point.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She can be saved!!!!.....................

Wait, I just saw the picture, nevermind.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats the saying? Some peoples trash in another persons treasure?

How about turning it into yard art or a mail box cover?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the one where it looks like the boat sank in the dirt ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

make it a sand box for the kids..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Viking funeral?


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> make it a sand box for the kids..


X2 - the neighborhood cats will love it...a marine themed litterbox


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nautical horticultural ambience


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My mom used an old claw foot tub for a flower bed when I was a kid. When we moved from that house, one of her biggest complaints was that she left that dang old tub. Only now do I have the perspective to look back and realize that was not a normal behavior. Compared to pansies in rusty bath tubs, a boat used as a flower bed is down right sophisticated. Nautical chic is in.

Nate


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> She should definitely be put to rest, she's only killing the grass at this point.


The termites need a home too!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will Probably (sp?) Stand it up and Screw it to the Shed ... Until Code Enforcement Sends me a Letter ... :


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Well - you've heard of "Bathtub Mary":










Everyone know's that Jesus was a fisherman, so why not combine the two and turn it into your own little Ave Maria Boat Grotto?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> > She should definitely be put to rest, she's only killing the grass at this point.
> 
> 
> The termites need a home too!


And bull ants!


----------

